# Electric Radiant Floor Heating in Bath



## aNYCdb (Nov 17, 2016)

In my last post I was asking about replacing a missing cast iron radiator (which seemed more expensive than I was thinking). I wanted see what people thought of the following.

1. Replace the missing radiator with an identically size one from the bathroom.
2. Remove the bathroom from the loop.
3. Install electric radiant flooring.

My thought is that it would kill two birds it would let me continue to use the existing cast iron radiators, plus it would allow me to independently control the temperature in the bathroom, potentially keeping it warmer in there for comfort and giving more flexability in avoiding freezing risk when we aren't there.

Thoughts? Does anyone have experience with electric radiant heading? If so are there specific brands or installation methods that are preferable (using a mat vs. heating wire)?


----------



## nealtw (Nov 17, 2016)

I have used this one with the wire in mesh, cut the mesh so I could shape it to cover just the foot path in an odd shaped bathroom.
http://www.alekoproducts.ca/electric-radiant-floor-heating-system-for-your-home-a/319.htm


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 17, 2016)

Any clue where the old radiator went? Is the pipe capped at that location? If you fired up the boiler, were there any leaks at the missing radiator and were there any radiators down-stream of the missing one?


----------



## aNYCdb (Nov 17, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> Any clue where the old radiator went? Is the pipe capped at that location? If you fired up the boiler, were there any leaks at the missing radiator and were there any radiators down-stream of the missing one?



No idea where it went, it's valved on both ends so it won't leak, but it also means there's no return. I'm planning on dry firing the boiler this weekend just to make sure it works, but I'm not filling it with water until I've plugged most of the issues. In addition to the missing radiator I also have a couple of burst pipes and joints I need to fix.


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 17, 2016)

Just a thought but, if you sold the old radiators, you could put that into the cost of a modern replacement system.


----------



## aNYCdb (Nov 18, 2016)

nealtw said:


> I have used this one with the wire in mesh, cut the mesh so I could shape it to cover just the foot path in an odd shaped bathroom.
> http://www.alekoproducts.ca/electric-radiant-floor-heating-system-for-your-home-a/319.htm



How much coverage did you do relative to the size of the bathroom? Does it keep the bathroom warm or did you do it more for the comfort on the feet?




slownsteady said:


> Just a thought but, if you sold the old radiators, you could put that into the cost of a modern replacement system.



I'm not sure that they are worth that much (they sure are expensive to replace).


----------



## nealtw (Nov 18, 2016)

aNYCdb said:


> How much coverage did you do relative to the size of the bathroom? Does it keep the bathroom warm or did you do it more for the comfort on the feet?
> 
> It was a bottom floor apartment with the bathroom stuffed up against 2 concrete walls that never had heat. So we were just adding foot warmer and selling feature and it did just that.
> Tiny and odd shape, we bought the smallest mat if you could call it that and made it work so there would be heat in front of the (toilet, tub) and over to in front of the vanity.
> ...


----------

